# Canadian Naval Reserve Ship Directory



## vangemeren (3 May 2005)

Note: A current list of all Army Reserve units and their addresses can be found here:

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/contactus/locateus_en.aspx?bhcp=1&nreg=0



Newfoundland and Labrador

*HMCS CABOT*
220 Southside Road, Pier 27
PO Box 2028
St.John's NF A1C 6B5 
Ship's Office: (709) 570-4900 ext. 4766
Recruiting : (709) 570-4719
Fax: (709) 570-4926

Nova Scotia

*HMCS SCOTIAN*
2111 Upper Water Street
Halifax NS B3K 2X0 
Ship's Office: (902) 427-3705
Recruiting: (902) 427-3711
Fax: (902) 427-6665

Prince Edward Island

*HMCS QUEEN CHARLOTTE*
10 Water Street Parkway
Charlottetown, PE C1A 9M5 
Phone: (902) 368-0414
Ship's office: ext. 225
Recruiting : ext. 242
Fax: (902) 368-0353

New Brunswick

*HMCS BRUNSWICKER*
160 Chesley Drive
PO BOX 668
Saint John NB E2A 4A5
Ship's Office: (506) 637-7762
Recruiting : (506) 637-7778
Fax:   (506) 637-7770

Quebec

*HMCS JOLLIET*
366, Rue Arnaud
Sept-ÃƒÅ½les QC G4R 3A7 
Telephone: (418) 962-1904
Ship's Office : Ext 0 
Recruiting : Ext 222 
Fax : (418) 962-1509

*HMCS D'IBERVILLE*
84 Montée Industrielle et commerciale
Rimouski QC G5M 1B1 
Telephone:   (418) 722-3125
Ship's Office: ext. 2902
Recruiting : ext. 2908 or 2910 
Fax:   (418) 722-3071

*HMCS CHAMPLAIN*
405, boul. Saguenay est
Chicoutimi QC   G7H 7R4 
Telephone : (418) 698-5705
Ship's office: ext. 2228
Recruiting : ext. 2254
Fax: (418) 698-5709

*HMCS MONTCALM*
170, rue Dalhousie
Québec QC G1K 8M7 
Telephone : (418) 694-5560 
Ship's Office: ext. 5498
Recruiting : ext. 5470
Fax: (418) 694-5381

*HMCS RADISSON*
1000, ÃƒÅ½le St-Christophe
Trois-Rivières QC G9A 5C9 
Telephone : (819) 371-5359
Ship's Office: ext. 2664
Recruiting : ext. 2668
Fax: (819) 371-5363

*HMCS DONNACONA*
2055, rue Drummond
Montréal QC   H3G 1W6 
Phone: (514) 283-6517
Ship's Office: ext. 204
Recruiting : ext. 214
Fax: (514) 283-6868

Ontario

*HMCS CARLETON*
CFRB Dow's Lake, Building 1
(Corner Prince of Wales Drive and Preston St.)
Ottawa ON K1A 0K2 
Ship's Office: (613) 992-2369
Recruiting : (613) 995-6743
Fax: (613) 995-3444

*HMCS CATARAQUI*
24 Duty Dr
Kingston ON   K7K 7B4 
Phone : (613) 541-5010
Ship's Office: ext. 6105
Recruiting:   ext. 6112
Fax: (613) 541-6104

*HMCS YORK*
659 Lakeshore Blvd. West
Toronto ON   M5V 1A7   
Ship's Office: 416-635-4400
Recruiting: 416-635-4400 ext 6340
Fax:   416-635-2781

*HMCS STAR*
650 Catherine St. North
Hamilton ON   L8L 4V7 
Telephone : (905) 972-4000 
Ship's office: ext 4016
Recruiting: ext. 3082
Fax: (905) 972-4015 

*HMCS PREVOST*
19 Becher Street
London ON N6C 1A4 
Ship's Office: (519) 660-5296

*HMCS HUNTER*
960 Ouellette Avenue
Windsor ON   N9A 1C6 
Ship's Office: (519) 254-4373
Recruiting : (519) 254-4373
Fax: (519) 258-9723

*HMCS GRIFFON*
125 N. Algoma Street
Thunder Bay ON   P7A 4Z5 
Phone : (807) 343-5200
Ship's Office: ext 5200
Recruiting : ext 5226
Fax: (807) 345-9881

Manitoba

*HMCS CHIPPAWA*
1 Navy Way
Winnipeg MB R3C 4J7 
Phone: (204) 943-7745
Ship's Office: ext. 224
Recruiting : ext. 242
Fax: (204) 947-9533

Saskatchewan

*HMCS QUEEN*
2800 Broad Street
Regina, SK S4P 4K6 
Ship's Office: (306) 347-9300 Ext 600
Fax: (306) 347-9325
Recruiting: (306) 347-9314

*HMCS UNICORN*
405 - 24th Street East
Saskatoon SK S7K 0K7 
Ship's Office: (306) 934-8546 / 8533
Recruiting: (306) 934-8556
Fax: (306) 934-8555

Alberta

*HMCS TECUMSEH*
1820 - 24th Street SW
Calgary AB T2T 0G6
Telephone: (403) 410-2320
Ship's Office: ext 3762
Recruiting: ext 3760
Fax: (403) 410-2474

*HMCS NONSUCH*
11807 Kingsway Ave
Edmonton, AB T5G 2W5 
Ship's office: (780) 452-8843
Recruiting: (780) 452-8843
Fax: (780) 452-0167

British Columbia

*HMCS DISCOVERY*
1200 Stanley Park Drive
Vancouver BC V6G 3E2
Ship's Office: (604) 225-2545 x2000
Recruiting : (604) 225-2545 x2031
Fax: (604) 225-2546

*HMCS MALAHAT*
20 Huron Street
Victoria, BC V8V-4R1
Ship's Office : (250) 363-3535
Recruiting : (250) 363-3883
Fax: (250) 363-3853


Source:
http://www.navres.dnd.ca/navres/HQ-QG/organisa/units_e.htm


----------

